

What Do Uber, Zenefits and Public Health in a Kenyan Slum Have in Common? - czarlos
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/23/what-do-uber-zenefits-and-public-health-in-a-kenyan-slum-have-in-common/

======
cdubz
Terrible article. Uber and Zenefits only relate to it tangentially and the
Kenyan Slum isn't mentioned at all (it's Haitian). It's mostly a badly veiled
advertisement for the company whose CEO wrote this nonsense.

